# Just A Small Brag... :-)



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I took Lacie Rose ( my precious kitty) to the vet today for her yearly check up, and I'm so happy to say that she is very healthy and is doing great! She will be 6 years old on April 11. Indoor only, and she sure loves her Daddy!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Way to go Lacie Rose, good news !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad she had a good check-up! That is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Thanks so much!! Yes, it really is such a wonderful feeling when we leave a vet appointment knowing that all is well with our babies. It sure makes my heart feel good... ❤

Next up is Abby's turn in April, and then Gracie's in June. Every year, I tell Dr. Tim about all of the " naughty" little things that Abby has done over the past year. He always get a kick out the things that she's done. She's definitly not a bad kitty. Just a naughty little one, lol.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...doesn't that just make your day?! Sometimes it's a little worrisome that something might be wrong or a little off as you're driving for the appointment. So that is a great feeling, isn't it. Good luck with the rest too when it's their turn. I think vets enjoy little stories about our pets. After all, that's why they become vets. They love animals. Usually. lol. So glad it all went well.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww...doesn't that just make your day?! Sometimes it's a little worrisome that something might be wrong or a little off as you're driving for the appointment. So that is a great feeling, isn't it. Good luck with the rest too when it's their turn. I think vets enjoy little stories about our pets. After all, that's why they become vets. They love animals. Usually. lol. So glad it all went well.



Thank you....?


----------

